

PHP Hacker for Democracy - jrr2015

VC-backed free speech platform needs front-end hacker<p>The goal of BoredAt is to surface the top thoughts and ideas of communities, attempting to democratize information and shed light on the question 'what are the people around you really thinking?'<p>Our contextual, uncensored social media company for universities is expanding its student-led pilot project to users at top companies and we're poised for rapid growth<p>Founded in February 2006, BoredAt took off w/ same trajectory as Facebook and 50% penetration on college campuses<p>Backed by Redpoint Ventures and Draper Richards<p>Located in downtown San Mateo<p>You should join BoredAt if you:
Are motivated by solving hard problems 
Like the idea of working in a small and agile startup environment 
Appreciate the idea of being one of the first employees in a company with unlimited potential
You like to implement features quickly without bureaucratic overhead
You start a lot of sentences with "What if.."
You don't wait for others to tell you what to do 
You are awesome<p>We offer competitive salaries, stock options, healthcare benefits, and an open culture<p>The Spec:<p>Looking for talented front-end UI expert. This individual should be able to program all steps required for front-end UI feature and product development which includes:<p>1. Convert design mockups to cross-browser compatible XHTML/CSS.<p>2. Build necessary JavaScript required for front-end UI functionality.<p>3. Develop front-end PHP code for new and existing features.<p>Mastery in:
- XHTML
- CSS
- JavaScript (OO)
- PHP
- Heavy DOM manipulation
- AJAX via JSON<p>Knowledge of:
- PHP MVC frameworks
- Object Oriented application development
- Prototype/Scriptaculous JavaScript Packages
- Cross-browser compatibility issues and ability to develop solutions
- MySQL<p>Strong plus:
- Experience building Flash applications<p>Availability: Full-time
Location: downtown San Mateo, next to Caltrain<p>Send your resume to aneel@boredat.net
No recruitment agencies, please
======
shawndrost
"poised for rapid growth"

we don't take kindly to your kind round here

~~~
jrr2015
super, thanks!

------
jey
" _Founded in February 2006, BoredAt took off w/ same trajectory as Facebook
and 50% penetration on college campuses_ "

Thank you for the comic relief.

~~~
jrr2015
your welcome

~~~
PStamatiou
you're _

------
davidw
You just posted this four days ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=100030>

And it was duly voted up.

I think you could stand to wait a few months prior to posting again.

~~~
jrr2015
ok, thanks for the advice

